# BC : Juwelenschleifer



## scheytan (6. November 2006)

hallo leudde,....

mich würde interessieren ob die aktuellen edelsteine die in wow sind für den beruf juwelenschleifer gebraucht werden oder ausschliesslich die edelsteine aus der neuen welt.

falls es schon offizielle infos gibt,bitte postet die mal.

danke 

scheytan!


----------



## Schattenheld (6. November 2006)

scheytan schrieb:


> hallo leudde,....
> 
> mich würde interessieren ob die aktuellen edelsteine die in wow sind für den beruf juwelenschleifer gebraucht werden oder ausschliesslich die edelsteine aus der neuen welt.
> 
> ...


Ja werden sie... ich denke so 2-3 Malachits geben 1 Ausdauer *g*


----------



## scheytan (6. November 2006)

du glaubst ...oder du weisst?

gibts quellen wo mehr dazu gesagt wird, als nur wie der beruf funkt.
wäre schon sinnvoll zu wissen und sich schonmal mit den edelsteinen einzudecken,
da mit sicherheit die preise bestimmt um 200-300%steigen werden oder so??


----------



## Exodar (6. November 2006)

Da sich Blizzard garantiert was dabei gedacht hat, und verhindern will das jetzt schon haufenweise Edelsteine gefarmt werden, denk ich mir mal das es komplett neue steine geben wird. Ich schätze mal das es so laufen wird, das man zB nen Blauen Edelstein findet und den dann auf verschiedene Art und weise bearbeiten lässt, so das dann verschiedene Boni auf dem Stein sind


----------



## Payday (7. November 2006)

es gibt bereits listen mit sämmtlichen standarr rezepten die man so kaufen/finden kann und es werden alte steine benötigt da man ja mit level 1 auch diesen beruf wählen kann. und woher soll ein level 1 charakter die steine aus der neuen welt bekommen? es werden die alten benutzt und das farmen dieser ist dann natürlich klar. ich habe bereits alles um am 1 tag auf skill 300 zu kommen ...


----------



## jiron (7. November 2006)

1. Maximal-Skill wird nicht mehr 300 sein.

2. Ich weiß jetzt grad nicht, ob das bei Veredelungsberufen auch so ist, aber wenn man bei Sammelberufen eine Fähigkeit von über 125 haben möchte, muss man mindestens Level 20 sein. Und auch für spätere Entwicklungsstufen gibt es Level-Vorraussetzungen.

3. Rechne immer mit dem schlimmsten.


Ich würde damit auf keinen Fall rechnen! Blizzard hat bestimmt nicht Lust, nach Tag 1 von BC schon Max-Juwelenschleifer zu sehen.
Also entweder es ist dasmit der Level-Vorraussetzung von 2., oder Blizz hat sich da was anderes ausgedacht.


----------



## Shingo (8. November 2006)

ich hätte aber hierzu noch eine andere frage :
werden sich sockel mit verzauberungen ergänzen also wird man items mit sockel noch verzaubern können , oder ist das verzaubern von items mit sockel nicht möglich ?

und: wird sich das farmen von bestimmten alten rezepten ( rezepte mit bestimmten ruf requiered oder dropps) überhaupt mit bc noch lohnen ? damit mein ich 22 int enchant oder 20 wille oder 30 spelldmg oder 15 aggi... gibts evtl auf dem weg zu 70 hin schon viel bessere sachen oder lohnt sich der aufwand für die alten rezepte ?


----------

